# Nigerian Dwarf Doe Built on the Rock Lapis Lazuli Kidded! TEXTBOOK DELIVERY!



## Lil Kickuh Heaven Farm (2 mo ago)

Blog:Nigerian Dwarf Doe Built on the Rock Lapis Lazuli Kidded - Twin Blue Eyed Girls!

Live Kidding Video: 




Update:


----------

